# [CLOTHING LINES] Where do you find customers?



## fistfulapparel (Apr 17, 2010)

Basically I’m curious where everyone is self promoting there brand these days and where is actually working.

When you get potential client offers where did they find you? 

Are you give free promotion items all times?

Do you pay for banners in others websides?

How you promote your web in Europe and Asia ?

Thanks


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Where do you find client?*

What are you trying to sell and who is your target market? Your target market will largely determine where you need to advertise and how you need to advertise. Basically you need to figure out where your target market is and then make sure you can be seen in those places.


----------



## fistfulapparel (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Where do you find client?*

I have my target figure out, but I am looking to see what is out there, and what is others doing. Getting good ideas from the forum.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe you can find ones in FB or Twitter. 

Join the group of your target group then.


----------



## fistfulapparel (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello and thanks, my question is how you guys are promoting overseas? 
Do you have shipping point in Europe? 

I need ideas, I have good sales in Europe but i am curious if can be better, if I do some different, Looking for help, ideas.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

Something that worked for me was partnering with bloggers (whose readers are my target audience) and doing a giveaway of my shirts for their readers. This brought in lots of new visitors to my website, lots of new signups to my email list and customers as well. Good luck!


----------



## grunt482 (Aug 26, 2008)

Facebook and forums are a big help. But I'm always open to ideas. Sometimes I get a lit of hits on my site but no sales. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## ArtIsMyLife (Jul 25, 2010)

Social Networking as much as possible. Sign up for as many sites as you can and when possible use your site in your signature. Try not to sound salesy and just talk about topics that revolve around whats on your clothes. Engage and ask customers their opinions on your designs, which is their favorite, etc.
You can also giveaway tees at nightclubs, events, etc. as prizes and in exchange have the host mention your brand name.


----------

